# iron fallout remover



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Can you buy iron fallout remover from "the shops" ? or do you have to order from the usual on- line retailers ?
Also, what is better ? I read Iron X is a bit pricey ! - not to mention "a bit on the nose" ! what can you use / buy "locally" ?

I recently got an XJS Celebration, its a 96, but is in excellent condition, and very very well looked after, now heres the thing, I clayed it last Saturday, and tbh, it probably didn't need clayed, but for peace of mind, I did it anyway, so with that in mind, do you think it will need iron remover ?
Plan is to go over it this w/e with megs 105 & 205, but, if it is recommended to go over it with iron remover 1st, then I'll have to try and get it quicksmart !


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...-1&catalogId=10151&ddkey=http:SearchCmdMobile

I've used the above and it's OK.

My go to fallout remover is Iron-X.

You could also contact your local Autosmart rep for their fallout remover.


----------



## PJJC (Nov 11, 2013)

Chefy,

Claying does not remove Iron fall out. I am planning to use Iron X on my car..yes it is on the nose. 

I don't know what else you could use to remove Iron fallout.

Paul


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

WaxTec Fall Off is well worth a look :thumb: http://www.wax-tec.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&path=20&product_id=52

I don't think you can buy it "locally" but it is kind to the nose (and wallet)


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

agressive clay can remove iron fallout but only whats on the paints surface and will likely cause marring, a fallout remover prior to claying is the best option really..


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Clay will only remove surface contaminates, it shaves the top of embedded contaminates, it will pull a few out of the paint..

Best of, Fallout, de-tar and then clay ..


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Iron x, nothing is on par yet ime 

If you order Iron x from I4Detailing first thing and go for next day I'd almost guarantee it would be with you Saturday morning :thumb:


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

How about Autosmart fallout remover, you could meet your local rep and pick it up the same day


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

Sorry just seen that dmh-01 has already suggested that.
Missed that lol


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

angel wax revelation is good aswell


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Thanks - think I'll look up local Autosmart as has been suggested.
Even if I don't get it by Sat, I suppose I can crack on with the interior or engine bay, although I was looking forward to doing the paintwork.:thumb:


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

I have tried Auto Finesse Iron Out and Iron X and couldn't really tell the difference to be honest. Both seemed to do the job.


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

I use reflectology's R-6IX Decon cleanse. Fantastic on wheels and iron fallout. Cheaper than IronX too


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Natalie said:


> WaxTec Fall Off is well worth a look :thumb: http://www.wax-tec.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&path=20&product_id=52
> 
> I don't think you can buy it "locally" but it is kind to the nose (and wallet)


100% vote for Fall-Off V2 here are a couple of photos of it in action after my track day in the 205 last week.




Not only does it really work but there is little or no smell and its bloody good value for money.

Tom is a top fella and I am sure if you dropped him a line he would make sure it got to you as quickly as possible..


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Off topic, but it's nice (if rare) to see a 205 running on the correct tyres!

Most (including me) go for the cheaper 195/50 option. Good on ya


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Oh-Kay, managed to call local Autosmart guy, unfortunately wont be back in my area till Tuesday - but min size is 5 L, but only about £15 ! anyhow, a search on ebay and I found a trader who has a lot of cleaning / detaing stuff especially Autosmart - Auto-Rocket, they have 500ml of fallout remover for £3.99 + £1.99 p & p, or a 1 L for £5.99 + £2.99 p & p, so think thats what I'll go for.
As I've never used this before, how much would you use on average size car ?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

chefy said:


> Oh-Kay, managed to call local Autosmart guy, unfortunately wont be back in my area till Tuesday - but min size is 5 L, but only about £15 ! anyhow, a search on ebay and I found a trader who has a lot of cleaning / detaing stuff especially Autosmart - Auto-Rocket, they have 500ml of fallout remover for £3.99 + £1.99 p & p, or a 1 L for £5.99 + £2.99 p & p, so think thats what I'll go for.
> As I've never used this before, how much would you use on average size car ?


I would be wary of buying any autosmart gear from eBay, there have been some instances of products being watered down. 
At least if you buy from a rep you know what you are getting and they will also be able to advise you on the best way to use them.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

chefy said:


> Oh-Kay, managed to call local Autosmart guy, unfortunately wont be back in my area till Tuesday - but min size is 5 L, but only about £15 ! anyhow, a search on ebay and I found a trader who has a lot of cleaning / detaing stuff especially Autosmart - Auto-Rocket, they have 500ml of fallout remover for £3.99 + £1.99 p & p, or a 1 L for £5.99 + £2.99 p & p, so think thats what I'll go for.
> As I've never used this before, how much would you use on average size car ?


elite car care and polished bliss sell autosmart stuff if your rep isn't around


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Natalie, checked out that trader I mentioned, they have a very large selection of products, (391) inc spares for pw's, buckets, gaurds, chamois, lots of various stuff, and huge selection of Autosmart stuff. So I'm sure its genuine 

123HJMS - polished bliss dont have it, not Autosmart anyway, thanks tho !


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

I've used Iron X and Autofinesse which are both great. I'm now currently using Bilt Hamber auto wheel - £12.95 for 1 litre so good value.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

chefy said:


> Natalie, checked out that trader I mentioned, they have a very large selection of products, (391) inc spares for pw's, buckets, gaurds, chamois, lots of various stuff, and huge selection of Autosmart stuff. So I'm sure its genuine
> 
> 123HJMS - polished bliss dont have it, not Autosmart anyway, thanks tho !


Probably is genuine stuff then, not sure if I'd risk it though? Would rather buy from a recognised trader on here or AS rep and know 100% what I'm getting.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3897151&postcount=3


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Ask sue j in the autosmart section on here about them ........ Only thing I keep reading is they shouldn't be selling it and they keep completing to eBay about it and trading standards..... I'd steer clear


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Jonnybbad said:


> angel wax revelation is good aswell


Angelwax Revelation is very good and has now replaced Iron X in my kit.


----------



## clap (Aug 26, 2013)

Natalie said:


> I would be wary of buying any autosmart gear from eBay, there have been some instances of products being watered down.
> At least if you buy from a rep you know what you are getting and they will also be able to advise you on the best way to use them.


Autorocket in my experience are good. Shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

I think I'm gona go with Ferrous Dueller from Monza, + free wheel brush, (not that I need one !0 There a few items I want from them anyway might as well get the Dueller whilst I'm there - whats it like.

I sent Autorocket an email early on Friday includling my contact number & email address etc ! NEVER heard a thing back !! his / their loss, as I would have bought a few things ! and if was all OK, I would have posted it up on here, most likely generating more customers / business for him !!


----------

